# plowing with a lifted 1997 f350



## marylandbigb (Sep 23, 2009)

have a 97 f350 4 inch suspension lift and 35's anyone have any issues plowing with a lifted truck will it work ok or does the plow frame need too be modified plow is a straight blade 8' meyers thank you


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't know the answer to your question.. but I just think it would look terribly unprofessional


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd atleast drop in back down on stock tires for plowing. It'll help with the height issues and also help with traction as well.


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

35s are small on these trucks so it wouldn't look too bad....but narrow tires are better. 4" lift isn't terrible either as most stock trucks made now are like a '97 with a 4" lift. The plow frame may be an issue though because any upward angle will screw up blade angle and will cause heavy snow to lift the front end. I had a lifted truck a while back and modified the plow frame to get the angle where it needed to be.

-Phillip


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

you will probabily need to modify the push bean height


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I had a 96' that was lifted 4" & ran 36's on it. It pushed just fine but you really need to drop the mount or else it will not clean very good at full angle, plus it is easier on the framework.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

I will echo what most everyone else has said, you need to drop the mounting frame so the A frame isn't sitting at an extreme downward angle.


----------



## 01lariat (Feb 29, 2008)

Drop the plow mount. Boss mounts, for instance, were very easy to do. I did it for a friend, making the hardware myself, with a similar truck spec, and it worked out wonderfully for him. His V plow looks proportionally acceptable to the truck and the truck is about unstoppable. About the only thing I don't like... Getting in and out of it. After an all nighter, it is a long fall out of the truck. : )


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

lawnlandscape;1098900 said:


> I don't know the answer to your question.. but I just think it would look terribly unprofessional


why is that? as long as the truck is not a rusted sh(tbox.

4" lift and 35's My dads truck


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

02powerstroke;1101854 said:


> why is that? as long as the truck is not a rusted sh(tbox.
> 
> 4" lift and 35's My dads truck


That cutting edge looks to be at too much of an angle. Most of the plow companies out there are talking about a 70 degree attack angle for a reason. The angle on the plow here is closer to 80-85 degrees.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

gtstang462002;1101859 said:


> That cutting edge looks to be at too much of an angle. Most of the plow companies out there are talking about a 70 degree attack angle for a reason. The angle on the plow here is closer to 80-85 degrees.


I took the plow off now cause he never used it anymore but I'm not under standing why a well kept mildly lifted truck is unprofessional.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

02powerstroke;1101989 said:


> I took the plow off now cause he never used it anymore but I'm not under standing why a well kept mildly lifted truck is unprofessional.


I have nothing against a lifted plow truck, I was only pointing out why the plow frame needed to be dropped on a lifted truck.


----------



## mace14 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a 1999 ford f-350 with a 6.5" lift and 36" tires is it possible to put a plow on a truck this high? I have had a plow on a 4" lift with just a lowering kit but i have never tried a truck this high. Any info helps.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

gtstang462002;1101859 said:


> That cutting edge looks to be at too much of an angle. Most of the plow companies out there are talking about a 70 degree attack angle for a reason. The angle on the plow here is closer to 80-85 degrees.


I take it u have never seen an x blade or extreme v attack angle?

I plowed with my 97 f350 with 4 in rough contry lift and 35in tires. Plowed awesome no problems With a fisher minute mount.
I love the look of a lifted truck!


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

brad96z28;1105080 said:


> I take it u have never seen an x blade or extreme v attack angle?
> 
> I plowed with my 97 f350 with 4 in rough contry lift and 35in tires. Plowed awesome no problems With a fisher minute mount.
> I love the look of a lifted truck!


I guess you have never read the specs on those blades. The X is running a 75 degree angle and the extreme V is running 70 degrees. But what do the engineers that design these things know.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

For optimal performance I think you may want to have the frame bracket fabricated downward to bring back into the ballpark. A downward pointed plow trips under load easier & the effects the parallel to the ground under full tilt right/left. Most plow manufacturer's have a height specification on their bracket. I have 6" lift on my truck and had a fabrication shop modify the frame bracket downward for $245.


----------



## mace14 (Nov 3, 2010)

Snowzilla;1105275 said:


> For optimal performance I think you may want to have the frame bracket fabricated downward to bring back into the ballpark. A downward pointed plow trips under load easier & the effects the parallel to the ground under full tilt right/left. Most plow manufacturer's have a height specification on their bracket. I have 6" lift on my truck and had a fabrication shop modify the frame bracket downward for $245.


Thank you for you help....Do you have any pictures of your truck with the plow on or of the lowered frame bracket?


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

gtstang462002;1105186 said:


> I guess you have never read the specs on those blades. The X is running a 75 degree angle and the extreme V is running 70 degrees. But what do the engineers that design these things know.


All wich have plowed excelent on my trucks. I have had them all.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

mace14;1105414 said:


> Thank you for you help....Do you have any pictures of your truck with the plow on or of the lowered frame bracket?


I can send you some photos by PM. Granted mine is a chevy & hiniker so it's not really comparing apples.


----------

